# ipad botanical application



## weiweidc (Jan 9, 2013)

Does anyone know of an ipad app which has voice recoginition for botantical terms and names? Most of the voice recognition programs totally don't recognize the terms and names we commonly use.


----------



## gonewild (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't even know many people that can pronounce the names consistantly.


----------

